# SandRover Electric Fishing Cart



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

I have for sale an Electric Fishing Cart that allows you to carry all of the gear a Surf Caster needs with no effort. 

The Cart easily handles Soft Sand.

The Cart is a converted Wheelchair with Custom Suspension and Casters and the first cart was made over two years ago for my Dad who is 81 years young and has had no problems with his Electric Cart.

The Cart can go 10 miles before needing a charge and can easily carry 100 pounds of gear.


Here is a Video of my Dad using the cart for the first time.

(My Dad's Cart is using swivel Casters made by Wheeleez that are no longer available. The new Cart uses Custom made Heavy Duty Casters)







New Style Caster Video








The price of the Cart is 3000.00 and it is worth every Penny. This is a Quality Cart and all custom suspension and Casters assemblies are made of 1/4" Aluminum plate. Many hours have been spent designing, welding and constructing. It will come with new batteries, Storage Cage that holds a standard size Cooler, Six Surf casting Rod Holders and two 5 Gallon Buckets. There is also a compartment that holds 6 Sand Spikes. Cart also comes with a Winch System that allows you to easily load in to a Pickup or a Standard Size Dodge Caravan. Cart will be sold "As Is" with no Warranty. 

Ramps are not provided but can easily be made or purchased at Harbor Freight.


Video of Loading.







I am only building one of these for Sale. (My Wife said if she divorces me I can build more.)

I plan on moving to Florida soon but at present time I am living at Mother in Laws home who is very ill and in the care of Hospice.

The cart is almost finished and I will be bringing it down to Fort Pierce to our home in Spanish Lakes Fairways that is currently under construction.

SandRover Dimensions are below.

Length = 64"

Width = 40"

Height = 36"

Regards, Jim Brown

If you are interested in this cart send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats an impressive piece of machinery!


----------

